# Camper cover's for the winter



## Mike Kennedy

What's everyone's opinion on storing the camper for the winter, covered wih a tarp vs. a cover made for it? :shrug:


----------



## Gerry

*camper cover*

We are lucky to have a carport but before that parked our toy hauler out in the weather. Many people do the same at RV storage lots but I've always thought keeping it under some kind of cover would be better than outside. With that said it would seem to me that a fitted cover would be better than a tarp because many fitted covers have a material on the inside that is not smooth so it wouldn't be as likely to stick. I think that it would be better were there some gap between the cover and the RV, say an inch or two for air to circulate. I must also make clear that I have no information to support my opinion so it is just that. I suspect people with more experience than I will chime in and I hope they do because I'd like to know too. Those really lucky have an inside storage like a barn.


----------



## artmart

I do know that a tarp is a bad idea because it's been done with terrible results just like Gerry describes - it sticks and makes a real bad mess that is difficult to fix. There is actually a science to materials that are used to prevent this damage. Even using a blanket between the RV skin and the tarp is not necessarily the right answer either since again, like Gerry mentions, a great deal of effort went into the design of the fabric used in RV covers.

Use what you may, but with great caution.


----------



## Yushokuma

*yushokuma&Lucy'77*

Tarps are so much trouble,we have 28 ft and it snows sometimes and weight of snow to ice causes pinholes. Think custom fitted cover with door access would be best. We also are in forest and lots of tree debris, ugh. Good Luck:10220:


----------



## rksolid

I'm from ND and most campers aren't even covered over the winter. The campers at the dealers are left outside. I don't understand what the big deal is on covering them they should stand up to the elements ,our friends own the local camper dealership and leave theirs outside year around.


----------



## bttravel

Just saw this thread and wanted to add my 2 cents. If you want to cover go with a custom. They are the right material, fit and have easy door access if needed. These are only needed if you park it for a decent length of time. The exterior and roof will last much better if they aren't exposed tot he sun for a full 12 months. Ours is out of use from Nov to March or April and that is several months of just sitting in the elements, sun, uv ray, crap blowing around during high winds, etc. We had one for the unit we sold in January and it kept it nice and clean over the winter. Less washing and waxing. Have you ever hand waxed a TT? They are monsters. I let the cover go with the sold unit, too small for the new Grey Wolf, but I will be getting a new one this fall. Just think about all the stuff that gets on your vehicle sitting outside. The trailer is no different. Just make sure it's nice and clean when you cover it.:thumbup1:


----------



## Yushokuma

Thanks for the cover info. I understand they are not waterproof since they have to "breathe" correct. Wondering if at least the roof part is waterproof in case any old roof leaks start acting up.


----------



## artmart

Your topic questioned the differences between a tarp and an RV cover. We answered that by saying a tarp is a bad idea and an RV cover is made for covering RVs so they are a better option.

As for whether you need one or not, a trailer is designed to be outdoors and for this doesn't truly need a cover. However, RVs don't get the love and attention like our vehicles. For most of us we wash and wax our cars but they will still age and so will an RV which is covered mostly by plastic and rubber. If you periodically check for holes or problems, this is the best thing to do.

A cover helps prolong the finish of an RV but it does not eliminate the care and maintenance. The covers keep dirt, debris, weather and bird droppings off the rig to prolong the RV finish but it still has drawbacks when compared to the best protection of a garage. But these do wear out. I've seen some covers so beaten up by the elements they are falling off the rig, So in themselves there's additional cost, care and maintenance.

A garage, while being the best solution for any vehicle storage has the disadvantages of cost to build, they take up a lot of room, they are in a fixed location and illegal in some Association neighborhoods. RV covers are a better choice when cost and portability are preferred. But, they do wear out because they are beaten up by the items and elements that are subjected while doing their job to keep the RV from these same items and elements.

Knowledge of advantages/disadvantages of all options is key. Then you can make the choice for yourself - and you do have the choice to change your mind. I chose not to cover mine and I don't perform enough care and maintenance either, but I've living with my choice just fine. But you don't want what option you pick to cause damage either.


----------



## Mike Kennedy

*cover*

Thank's for all the advice, and experience's shared.
I received some e-mails also.
I opted not to cover at all, a dealer showed me two used, same year camper's, one was covered the other not ( in the past )
the covered had many wear spot's.
Wasn't interested in adding any wear.
Thank's again.


----------

